# Is the DVR 625 best for me?



## pdwaun (Aug 11, 2002)

I am considering purchase of a dual tuner DVR. I do not have HD and DO NOT plan to purchase an HD TV within the next year or so. A few questions:

1. Is the 625 the "current" DVR (not HD) or is there a new model on the horizon? 
2. Where is the best place (price/availability/reliability of the vendor) to purchase and what should I expect to pay?
3. If I connect the receiver to my phone line what additional $$ will I have to pay for the two tuners? I do not subsribe to the "Everything Pack"
4. What do you think I could get for my 501?

Thanks
Doug


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

I found the best price for my 522 by using Google, and Ebay; same for finding the selling price for a 510.

You'll have to pay Dish for the being able to record the programs you pay for. Think its around $5/6 a month.


----------



## razor512 (Nov 2, 2006)

since i got a dish dvr 625, it has been nothing but problems

1, the box is slow, it takes like 5 seconds to change channels. a dvr box should not do this as my friend got a 200GB dvr box that he got from some random website forgot the site. but that dvr box costed him almost $500. it changes channels instantly and the guide goes 9 days in advance and has a 7 day history so the guide goes forwards 9 days from current time, and can go back 7 days from current time

why couldn't dish network do this

his box lookes like a moded box but it is much better than any tivo (i can bearly afford the dish network bill so getting a 500 dollar box is out of it)


if only the dish dvr allowed you to flash your own software onto it.

whats so hard about making a better guide and instant channel changing the other 3rd party boxes do it


whats so hard about adding external storage (the other boxes support thumb drives and external hard drives. and allow you to play avi, mov, .vob and divx videos and mp3s with no problem


----------



## nmoulton (Jan 17, 2003)

I just bought a 625, and I love it so far. My situation: I had two receivers, a 508 and a 301. By adding the 625 and removing the other two receivers, it cost me a net of 98 cents more a month. (Add $5.98/mo for the DVR fee, but subtract $5 for the extra receiver.) The 625, even though it has 2 TV outputs, costs the same per month as a single receiver. (Yes, I have a phone line connected.)

I bought my 625 on ebay, brand new, with a "buy it now" price of $200.99 including all shipping charges.

I had to decide whether to buy or lease, but the deal I was offered for a lease was $99 plus $5 per month, with an 18 month commitment. That means I would have been commited to paying at least $190 for the lease, so paying an extra $10 and owning was an easy decision.

Norm


----------



## PurpleRedbird (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm also thinking of adding a 625 to the 501 I already have. I still have a BUD that I use for MPEG2 stuff as well. Both go through a box that lets me broadcast each to a channel on all tvs (501 to one channel and 625 to another).

How hard will it be to add in the 625 into what I already have? I assume I will need to get a 3-way splitter box (no idea what it's called) instead of a 2-way like I have today. I have a few ideas but am not sure. 

Anybody have any guidance?


----------



## poeppe (Mar 25, 2002)

Can the 625 be purchased?

For some reason I thought it was for lease only.

Thanks,
Denis


----------



## pdwaun (Aug 11, 2002)

poeppe said:


> Can the 625 be purchased?
> 
> For some reason I thought it was for lease only.
> 
> ...


I just purchased one through ebay. It is new and can be activated without a problem.

Doug


----------



## poeppe (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks Doug.


Does the 625 normally include the splitter and the newer style lnb?

If not what lnb and splitter do I need to get to take full advantage of the 625 and one more receiver (with only 2 lines coming into the house)?

Almost forgot to mention that I have a Dish 500 (110 & 119) and a Dish 300 (148), with older lnb's. 

Thanks,
Denis


----------



## pdwaun (Aug 11, 2002)

poeppe said:


> Thanks Doug.
> 
> Does the 625 normally include the splitter and the newer style lnb?
> 
> ...


I have not received the 625 yet. I just ordered the receiver. It is being picked up by UPS this afternoon so should receive it some time late next week (coming ground from Texas to Delaware).

I have two lines coming from the dish so expect everything to work for me. I do not have the additional dish. You will likely need a splitter. There are some real experts out there that can tell you exactly what you need to connect everthing to your system. Hopefully they will respond here or you can post a separate question.

Good luck!
Doug


----------



## jbrettz (Oct 13, 2004)

I have the 625 for about 10 months now. No problem. Purchased off of ebay.

You will need two leads from the sat to the receiver. Here's what I did. Tuner 1, I use for my bedroom. Tuner 2, I split the signal to my family room, kitchen, bathroom and office. Yes the same video is to all of those rooms. My remote changes the channel for those rooms. I love the dual turner, I had a 721 before, but was limited on watching 2 independent channels. (it helped with recording). I sat all of my recordings to turner 1. That way my TV2 tuner is free in all of those rooms.

Brett


----------

